# Crossheads



## Smifffy (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi,

Over the past few days, I've been working on a pair of Crossheads for my Royal Scot loco. I'm very pleased with the results, so thought I would share 

Today, I'll be working on the Drop Links.

Smifffy


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice work. Is the boss that the piston rod goes into threaded into the crosshead then silver soldered or just a locating spigot?
gbritnell


----------



## Smifffy (Dec 22, 2011)

Ta 

It's just a locating spigot, nice and snug to ensure that it sat properly prior to soldering.

Smifffy


----------



## Smifffy (Dec 22, 2011)

Hmmm, took these up to my local society this evening and the general consensus was that they are flawed. By making the spigot a snug fit, the solder will not have (hasn't) run along the length of the spigot - therefore the boss is help to the main body by the (surface only) fillet of the solder which will most likely fail under load.

Back to the workshop with these!!

D'Oh!


----------



## doubletop (Jan 4, 2012)

Smiffy

I won't be copying those 100% then. I do like the way you made them them though






Which can be found here (with lots more good stuff) http://www.markfsmith.com/html/crossheads.html

Pete


----------



## smfr (Jan 4, 2012)

I wonder if just filing a couple of flats on the spigot, or milling a shallow slot or two would have been enough to get sufficient solder penetration?


----------



## Smifffy (Jan 4, 2012)

It was a simple fix, I used some heat to remove the bosses, turned a couple of new ones, but did not bore them for the Piston Rod at this stage. The new bosses were a looser fit in the Crosshead so when soldered this time, the solder flowed nicely through.

After clean up, I clamped each Crosshead in a machine vice in the Mill and used the wiggler to find the centre from the Crosshead body (and not the boss), centre drilled the boss and then moved each to the lathe, used the centre drilled mark to centre in the 4 jaw and then drilled and bored.

Job done.

Incidentally, having discussed further at my local club, views were mixed as to whether or not the original joins would have held.

Thank you for posting the link Pete.

Here's a couple of piccies.

Smifffy


----------



## Smifffy (Jan 4, 2012)

> I wonder if just filing a couple of flats on the spigot, or milling a shallow slot or two would have been enough to get sufficient solder penetration?



Hi smfr,
I did think about doing this or something similar. I also considered pinning the bosses, but in the end it was no big deal to turn up a couple of new bosses and resolder.
Cheers
Smifffy


----------



## doubletop (Feb 7, 2012)

Mark

Something strange going on over on your web pages. At first I thought it was Firefox but its the same on Explorer and my phone. Some of the images appear to be corrupted, the one in my post above is a good example which is a direct link back to your site.

Pete


----------



## doubletop (Feb 8, 2012)

It came right today


----------



## RManley (Feb 11, 2012)

hey Smiffy, 

Nice to see some progress, I miss the thursday night updates so its good to see someone from reading who isn't technologically challenged.
You must be very close to a rolling chassis by now?

Regards. Rob.


----------



## Smifffy (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi Pete,

Yeah, I noticed a few of the pages appeared to be corrupted a couple of weeks back - I think (?) I've sorted them now, but thanks for letting me know.

Hi Rob,

Thurs eve's haven't changed at the club  Alan brought along one of his many Hit and Miss engines last night and even managed to get it running....

I've had a rolling chassis for a while now, even running on air on the inside cylinder.

How's the motorcycle coming along, or is it on hold for now ?

Cheers

Smifffy


----------

